# Hello from Melbourne.!!



## bernice (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking for quite some time now so I thought it was time to speak up and say hi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm currently a make up artist in my spare time.. I'm trying really hard to make it a more full time role.! Time...! 

Once again, a BIG hello from Melbourne.!
Bernice


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Bernice!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, Bernice!


----------



## juli (Dec 16, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings Bernice! Welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us.


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Bernice! YAY! More Aussies


----------



## User40 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Bernice. Enjoy!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lara (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Bernice! Welcome to specktra and don't forget to drop by the MAC Chat Australia subforum!


----------



## jayme (Dec 17, 2006)

jayme


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Bernice!  Great to have you here.  We have quite a few antipodeans on Specktra already and I'm sure some will be able to help you go in the right direction


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Dec 18, 2006)

heyy im from melb too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which mac do you usually go to?


----------



## piyi (Dec 18, 2006)

hello !  i really wish you'll make it someday (soon!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's never too late


----------



## Dawn (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome Bernice!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## bernice (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Jayme.!! Merry christmas to everybody.!!! 

Well, I had my first paid make up trial on Saturday.! I was nervous.! But the reason I was more nervous was because it was the first time I have applied make up to an Indian.. It went rather well actually.!

Did everyone have a great xmas.!??
Bernice


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 1, 2007)

to specktra!


----------

